# needle sweep



## CLIVEEDKINS (Mar 21, 2010)

anyone got the needle sweep codes for my my11 tdi tt local dealer have lost them and cant turn it back on


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It's in the Instruments module, number 17 in VCDS, number 36 of the adaptation channels


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looking at that VCDS window, sweep is not avail on TDI TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Maybe, maybe not - only way to find out for sure is test it for a particular car, and see if the module accepts the coding.

Put it this way, my A6 Avant TDI has a lap timer and boost gauge enabled from the RS6


----------



## PhatGit (Oct 6, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Looking at that VCDS window, sweep is not avail on TDI TT.
> Hoggy.


Got an 11 TT oil burner and the needle sweep has been there since the day I picked it up. Still like a kid with a new toy every time I see it


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

phope said:


> It's in the Instruments module, number 17 in VCDS, number 36 of the adaptation channels


Can you do a print of your summary for 17 please phope, to compare with mine which is as :
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 K HW: 8J0 920 980 K
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H03 0490 
Revision: D0H03005 Serial number: 2243J005003093
Coding: 0005428
Shop #: WSC 00694 210 91850
VCID: 3972A8120931
...............................................................................


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Sure 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 S HW: 8J0 920 980 S
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H01 0590 
Revision: D0H01003 Serial number: 2249J003000183
Coding: 0017428
Shop #: WSC 00636 210 91770
VCID: 4182FE606112

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

thanks phope, appreciated, something to compare to tomorrow but a quick query on your current code of 0017428
as I get the ****42* part but dont get the first 0017**** or the 8 at the end ******8

eg how does the 8 relate to the bottom set of codes mentioning needles please?



phope said:


> Sure
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
> ...


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

17 is 16+1 for TPMS and Quattro fuel tank, and 8 is 5+3 for washer fluid level and needle/scale illumination, hence overall code of 0017428

The needle sweep isn't coded in that section - you go separately into the adaptation channels, number 36, and code it there


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

phope said:


> 17 is 16+1 for TPMS and Quattro fuel tank, and 8 is 5+3 for washer fluid level and needle/scale illumination, hence overall code of 0017428
> 
> The needle sweep isn't coded in that section - you go separately into the adaptation channels, number 36, and code it there


aaaaaaaahh brilliant thanks  forgot my binary for a moment, cheers

(surely you know the 'joke' "there are only 10 kinds of people who understand binary, those who get it and those who dont" ? )


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

sorry I'm new to the TT mk2 ownership experience (1 wk in fact) but can this needle sweep be added to my 2007 57 plate 3.2 Quattro ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boho (Jan 12, 2009)

easty said:


> sorry I'm new to the TT mk2 ownership experience (1 wk in fact) but can this needle sweep be added to my 2007 57 plate 3.2 Quattro ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not possible im afraid, asked the same thing on my 09 TT FWD.

Wouldve loved all the small things that add up to a nice ownership experience.


----------



## CLIVEEDKINS (Mar 21, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Looking at that VCDS window, sweep is not avail on TDI TT.
> Hoggy.


Hi it was fitted as standard on this years model and was working from day one when I bought the car ,It has had a new dash panel fitted by audi dealer to rectify a low oil pressure problem signal and has gone since then thanks all for the info


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

reviving this one  playing with the vcds cable today...
36 in special functions shows NA in all boxes and 0 in the current value.
I can change it to 1 but the save button is greyed !!!
I suppose this means not option not available !!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Looking at that VCDS window, sweep is not avail on TDI TT.
> ...


All they need to do is plug it in to the VAS machine and hit the reset factory settings button and it will be the same as ex-factory. Are you sure they have fitted the right dashpod?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

My instrument cluster (MY11 TDi):










My coding (needle sweep and gear upshift activated):


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

Sorry if this is a daft question but what is 'needle sweep'?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Needle sweep is a function on some TTs, certainly the TTS and RS, where the speedo and tacho needles sweep over their full range and back when you turn on the ignition. Totally useless but very cool looking. 

Like so....


----------



## AusTTrian (Oct 27, 2012)

Gizmo68 said:


> My instrument cluster (MY11 TDi):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it possible to save it?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, it has been activated on mine since the day I got the car.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Got needle sweep on my car, and on my motorbike, and until reading this thread, I would never have guessed anybody would be either impressed by it or go to the trouble of trying to get it.

Must remember to include it in the for sale ad when I sell them :?


----------

